# Blackened rails



## jnlret (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a reoccurring problem with a black residue getting on the top of my brass rails. My layout is outdoors. I clean and wipe down the rails and also clean the locomotives' wheels before each run. I doesn't take long and if I wipe my finger on the top of the rail, I get that same black residue.

Are there any suggestions on how to remedy this problem?

Thanks

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Oxidized brass, will happen with track power. It happens on stainless steel rail too.


Get a swiffer and it will wipe it from the rails in one go-round, and the mop head is perfect for track. The nice thing is the wet swiffer (do not use the dry ones) leaves some liquid behind and it will clean the wheels and transfer gunk from the wheels to the rails where you can wipe it easily. You can "drive" the mop head lengthwise on the track very easily. Quick and easy and fairly cheap (you can reverse the pads and use the backside)


You will be amazed how much gunk it picks up.



https://elmassian.com/index.php/large-scale-train-main-page/track-aamp-switches/track-cleaning


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are running with plastic wheels on your rolling stick, it may be plastic dust mixing with the damp.


----------



## jnlret (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Greg, I'm on my way to get the Swifter. BTW, I run all metal wheels.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

There have been a number of discussions over the years of the cause and cleaning methods; here's a few that might help -

*Thread 1*

*Thread 2*

*Thread 3*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

We (including myself) were all operating from the "common wisdom" in the first 2 threads, the last thread is where we actually applied science and had the black stuff analyzed... 



Turns out that the arcing actually is oxidized metal caused by the arcing, and apparently almost all metals oxidize to black when this happens.


So, it was caused by arcing, but it was not carbon, but oxidized brass or stainless.


How it gets greasy is maybe just moisture or some other stuff in the air, but there's not arguing with a mass spectrometer...


Plastic wheels seem to leave a hard black deposit under certain conditions, and that cannot be wiped off with a finger.


Greg


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

That will need a dry wall pole sander with a scotch brite pad...


----------

